# More Icons? Icon-making contest?



## Confusticated (Feb 23, 2004)

I remember how badly Celebthol and others wanted an angel icon, and also remember this subject being brought up before.

I was wondering if Webmaster does not want to add any icons, or if there is another reason we did not get some new icons... such as getting rights?

If the matter of right is the only thing stoping us, why not have an icon making contest among us members from which we can all pick a couple to be added, provided Webmaster aproves of them?

I know I for one would submit some icons, and maybe others such as Talierin, MacAddict, Wonko and many more TTF artists would do the same? It could be fun, and we'd get icons out of it!

I guess this is more a thread directed at Webmaster and the mods than the members just yet. Though it couldn't hurt to be sure that there is actually some people willing to make icons.

If we can do this, I think the first steps would be to decide how many new icons will be allowed, and to set a size limit on them... I assume 15 -20 pixals? Then maybe we could see what there is most demand for, and let the icon-making begin?

Can we? Can we?


----------



## Beorn (Feb 23, 2004)

They can be added with a bit of work...The only thing is we *cannot* put up icons created by a major entity, such as Microsoft, which are copyrighted, such as the angel that was suggested for thol....

The icons should be 15x15, except in special cases (like one requiring a thought bubble)....Don't go overboard either...


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 23, 2004)

Beorn said:


> They can be added with a bit of work...The only thing is we *cannot* put up icons created by a major entity, such as Microsoft, which are copyrighted, such as the angel that was suggested for thol....



Great!  I guess we can make our own angel?



Beorn said:


> The icons should be 15x15, except in special cases (like one requiring a thought bubble)....Don't go overboard either...



Aww... there goes my idea for a 50 x 50 guy holding a camera.


----------



## Manveru (Feb 24, 2004)

Nóm said:


> Great!  I guess we can make our own angel?


*anxious to see this* c'mon, artists... do it with style


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 24, 2004)

I guess we'll need a devil too... to balance things out.

Hmm any requests, post them here. Hope I wont be the only one doing this.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's a devil/angel sample _someone _made.

I think all are very nice, though I'd prefer a devil with a tail. 

And the angel's winking is gonna be _slightly _slowed down...

What do you think?


----------



## Manveru (Feb 25, 2004)

Winking angel fits... oh, it really does
"Red guy" is cool, too...
Can we have them?
(oh, I know...waiting for other "dares")


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 1, 2005)

It's really a pity this thread didn't get more attention.

Would anyone else like to try their hand on making a smilie that could be incorporated into TTF?


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 1, 2005)

Here are icons from other sites: 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Cannot we use them? And are these copyrighted? 
However, this is my favourite:


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 1, 2005)

Sure those are nice, but we would prefer if members submitted their own smilies, and that they are in sync and in style with the existing vbulletin smilies.


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 1, 2005)

I would like to make some but I don't have such programs on my computer. Can you give me names? You may send them as an IM... But I won't be here for awhile, so I will try ti make icons after a week


----------



## David Pence (Jul 4, 2005)

I believe the software allows for multiple sets of emoticons ... I'll look into it.


----------

